# What is your dream job?



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is your dream job vs. what do you do now?

As you can see by my avatar, I am a backpacker.  I would LOVE to be a backpacking guide.  I don't think I could think of a better job for me.  First, people would pay me to tell them what to do, and second, I would get to be in the outdoors and be paid for it.

But until then...I am a QE at a medical device manufacturer.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dream job opening a no-kill animal rescue. Current Job- work with kids


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dream Job- travelling nurse while writing. still debating whether or not I want to work in the coroner's office...people find its creepy that I want to work there.
Current job- Full time college student (major-nursing)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Writer. 

Or owner of a deluxe boarding kennel/pet hotel.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm kind of living my dream job. However, I would like to manage it without this obnoxious cat sitting on my desk near the keyboard, complaining at me all day long...


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm kind of living my dream job. However, I would like to manage it without this obnoxious cat sitting on my desk near the keyboard, complaining at me all day long...


My cats are like appendages when I am home. I understand completely. The cats are almost like my kids were when the kids were little. attention, attention, attention MOM


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

In the movie "Three Days Of The Condor"  Robert Redford works for the CIA as a reader...paid to just read.  That is my dream job.  ( Of course without all that pesky murder and drama.  LOL)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Dream job . . .  running a foundation to give away a lot of the money I just won in a lotto.  Current job - I work with the courts and like my job.

I can't have any more cats and I miss them a lot.  Have a couple of friends who have cats, so I get my fix when visiting them.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Dream Job: Working as a writer covering the New York Yankees

Actual Job: Staff accountant


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Dream job opening a no-kill animal rescue. Current Job- work with kids


I am with you here! I went to Best Friends Animal Sanctuary and fell in LOVE!!!! (www.bestfriends.org) But, I want everyone else to do the day to day stuff so I can just focus in being with the animals all day. 

Current job: electrical design at an engineering firm.

Current Volunteer job: run Southeast Pug Rescue, but really want to rescue more than pugs, hence my wanting a no-kill animal sanctuary! (www.rescuepug.com)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dream job:  moderator on KindleBoards.



Betsy


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Current job: Magazine writer/editor (on staff)

Dream job: Same job, but working 4/5 days from home — or out of the office anyway — but still on staff (not freelancing).


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Current Job:  Retirement Investment Consultant
Dream Job:    Talk Show Host


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> Dream Job: Talk Show Host


The visual that popped into my mind immediately was the Seinfeld episode where Kramer puts the Merv Griffin set in his apartment.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

lb505 said:


> The visual that popped into my mind immediately was the Seinfeld episode where Kramer puts the Merv Griffin set in his apartment.


I loved that episode!!!


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Current job: labor and delivery nurse (pretty awesome job, I really like it)
Dream job: travel writer


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Dream Job:  Reading all the books submitted to a publisher by potential writers
Current Job: Cartographer


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dream Job:  Film Advisory Board member
Current Job: Executive Assistant


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Dream job: Housewife/mother with a rich husband so I can read my Kindle and play with my kids all day!

Current job: Housewife/mother with the husband of my dreams who is working on making us rich! I am soooo spoiled! The only problem is, now I wish he could be home with me so we could do stuff together! I guess you can't have everything. 

I hope all of you achieve your dreams!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Thumper said:


> However, I would like to manage it without this obnoxious cat sitting on my desk near the keyboard, complaining at me all day long...


Cats are personal assistants for those who work at home. They help you do you job by insisting you give them attention or food. How, or why, scratching their heads is supposed to help you do what you do, like program databases, is a mystery known only to cats. But you're in real trouble if you comply with their demands.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Current job - retired
Dream job - reading on my kindle

actually my current and dream job are the same and I am living it


----------



## SmrTyme (Mar 29, 2009)

current job: Military, Chaplain Assistant
dream job: Surgical Room RN..2years & counting
DREAM DREAM JOB: retired lotto gazillionair


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Current job:  working with kids

Dream job:  they've all been mentioned!!  Travel writer; editor/book proofreader; writing my own stuff, holed up in New England somewhere, writing furiously and drinking lots of wine.

Realistic dream job: Counselor on a college campus.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Cats are personal assistants for those who work at home.


I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm there as his personal assistant...










And I'm pretty sure he thinks he should have the majority use of the computer...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Dream job: Retire (5 more years)

Current job which I love: Medical software instructor. Lots of travel and wonderful medical staffs to work with.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Dream Job: owner of a self-sustaining ranch, bordered on 3 and 1/2 sides by BLM (bureau of land management)  which means no neighbors, and lots of wildlife.  With a staff to take care of guests, and cattle, so all me and hubby have to do is enjoy. Fishing, reading, hiking, reading, riding, reading, etc...  

Real Job: I work as a Grip on commercials, TV and film  And I cant complain cuz I love my job.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey bookfiend - sure you want to read in your dream job ? You only mentioned it 3 times, plus


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Current job: Full-time college student, an editor on the campus paper

Dream job: Basically, I want to be Samantha Brown (from the Travel Channel)


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a seventh grade teacher {reading/writing} before I retired and it was pretty well my dream job! I am of the generation whose parents told them what they were going to do and my father said to me, "You will be a teacher!" And so I was.

And, as I gradually got into teaching writing to seventh graders, I discovered that I was good at it and I liked it. Seventh graders are at the beginning of the rebellion years and that makes them very interesting writers.

patrisha


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I read this question this morning and spent a good deal of time today thinking about it, I really love my current job, Administrative Assistant at an Aerial Surveying and Mapping Company.  But I was trying to think about what I would do if I could do anything and I love Marching Bands, having volunteered with a HS Band for 13 years I feel like that was one of the most fulfilling "jobs" I have ever had (besides being a Mom & Grandmother).  So I would love to work with a Marching Band and travel with them where ever they go.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> I was a seventh grade teacher {reading/writing} before I retired and it was pretty well my dream job! I am of the generation whose parents told them what they were going to do and my father said to me, "You will be a teacher!" And so I was.
> 
> And, as I gradually got into teaching writing to seventh graders, I discovered that I was good at it and I liked it. Seventh graders are at the beginning of the rebellion years and that makes them very interesting writers.
> 
> patrisha


I very much remember my 7th grade english/writing teacher. Mr. Binager, he was my all time favorite, understood the just on the brink one way or the other 7th grader, and inspired us all.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Dream job opening a no-kill animal rescue. Current Job- work with kids





Brenda M. said:


> I am with you here! I went to Best Friends Animal Sanctuary and fell in LOVE!!!! (www.bestfriends.org) But, I want everyone else to do the day to day stuff so I can just focus in being with the animals all day.
> 
> Current job: electrical design at an engineering firm.
> 
> Current Volunteer job: run Southeast Pug Rescue, but really want to rescue more than pugs, hence my wanting a no-kill animal sanctuary! (www.rescuepug.com)


Current job: slot floorperson/supervisor (dual rate)
Dream job: owning a no-kill animal shelter. 
I would LOVE to go to Best Friends some day.......It's the whole reason I play the lotto-needs lotsa money!! 
kjn


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Dream Job:  Accounting Executive for a big company  (& I would definately Volunteer for that No-Kill Facility... I worked in a local Pound & it's so hard on the emotions)

Current Job:  SAHM to my 3 kids


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Current Job:  clinical microbiologist---bacteria are fun, working weekends and holidays for 20 years is not!

Dream Job:  Own my own farm with boarding stable for dressage horses.  I love taking care of my horse and riding, but our current situation at a boarding stable is not ideal.  I would love to open my own stable where the horses are incredibly well cared for and the facility thoughtfully designed and well maintained.  I keep playing the PowerBall...


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Home bizz.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Having dozens upon dozens of properties being rented out along with my own factories producing goods.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dream job - assisting my hubby with his in home business (hopefully to happen in the next couple of years)

Current job - retired church administrative assistant/SAHGM (Stay at home Grandma)


----------

